# Mercedes-Benz Ups Sirius Stake



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SkyReport:


> Luxury automaker Mercedes-Benz said this week it plans to increase installations of Sirius satellite radios into more than 80 percent of its vehicles in 2007 and 90 percent for 2008. The carmaker said beyond 2009, the company would install Sirius into more than 90 percent of its vehicles - a plan that increases its installation rates far beyond earlier company estimates of 50 percent set less than two years ago.
> 
> Mercedes-Benz officials also said the company would offer Sirius Satellite Radio as standard equipment on two additional models this year: the S-Class and CLS. The new models will become available with Sirius at dealerships later this year. The company said Sirius is currently standard in Benz's SL-Class and CL-Class models, and all AMG and 600 model vehicles.
> 
> The automaker continues to offer the satellite radio service in its vehicles with six months of Sirius service.


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

